
A Time-Lapse Map of Every Nuclear Explosion - LeoPanthera
https://youtu.be/LLCF7vPanrY
======
seesawtron
Funny how they made such powerful weapon, that could potentially wipe out life
from the entire planet, sound muscially pleasing in this video. Old school
cool.

